# Seagate ext hard drive not responding



## Webjet52

Help!

I have a older seagate external drive that is not responding.

I can see the it in my computer page, when I click on it it just keeps on trying to open it.

I'm running Vista, I also tried to use it on my other 2 PCs with no luck.

What can I do.

Thanks,
Christina.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Either the enclosure is bad, or the drive is going bad. I'd first try booting into a live Linux CD (Such as Parted Magic) and see  if you can access the drive.

If you still don't have luck, try removing the external enclosure of the drive and put it in another computer as a slave, or use a USB bridge like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002 Again, if Windows can't access it, try the Linux CD again.

Let us know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Webjet52

Thanks, I'm not very PC smart but I'll give that a whirl

Christina.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

It can be that the partition is corrupted.
Can you delete ALL partitions and then format the HDD or is that also not working?


----------



## Webjet52

stars,

I have no clue what you're asking me.  You have exceeded my PC intellect.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Webjet52 said:


> stars,
> 
> I have no clue what you're asking me.  You have exceeded my PC intellect.



Sh!t I didn't know I was THAT smart 

I made a small tutorial on how to do that just recently on this forum.Here is the link:

http://www.computerforum.com/208819-how-prepare-external-hard-disk-drive-use.html


By the way computers aren't hard to learn.I can teach you about them whatever you want.



Cheers!

UAC - User Access Commands


----------



## voyagerfan99

Christina, just so you know, if there is data on the drive you still need, don't attempt what Stars is suggesting just yet.


----------



## Webjet52

Yes, I need the data on that drive, some very important stuff.

Christina.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> Yes, I need the data on that drive, some very important stuff.
> 
> Christina.



Read through my previous post, and see if that helps. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Webjet52

A few more tidbits of info that might help figuring this out.

I right clicked the computer icon, went to manage, then disk managment.  It shows the drive as online, heathly and RAW.

Voyage, I will try what you said but I dont have the linux software or a cable for slave hookup yet.

I've messed around on google and found a few site that sell data recovery software.  Should I go that route or wait?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> A few more tidbits of info that might help figuring this out.
> 
> I right clicked the computer icon, went to manage, then disk managment.  It shows the drive as online, heathly and RAW.
> 
> Voyage, I will try what you said but I dont have the linux software or a cable for slave hookup yet.
> 
> I've messed around on google and found a few site that sell data recovery software.  Should I go that route or wait?



Download parted magic (I'd provide a link, but I'm on my tablet - just google it). Burn it to a CD and see if you can access the drive.


----------



## Webjet52

Just finished downloading it, getting ready to check it out.


----------



## Webjet52

Got into p magic.  Managed to see the folders on the external but was not able to go any further.  Which gives me a little hope.

What actions do I take once I can see the contents of the drive?


thanks so far,
Christina


----------



## Webjet52

Managed to open the folders, trying to open a word doc, its asking me to select another program, what works with word docs on linux?


----------



## voyagerfan99

You can select the folders and copy them to your computer, or to another external hard disk.



Webjet52 said:


> Managed to open the folders, trying to open a word doc, its asking me to select another program, what works with word docs on linux?



Don't worry about that. For now, just copy the folders to another drive.


----------



## Webjet52

ok, working on copying folders, seems to be very slow, is that normal?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> ok, working on copying folders, seems to be very slow, is that normal?



If the drive is on its way out, then yes.


----------



## Webjet52

Do i save these folders on the desktop in linux, or is there a way to save in to the c drive on the PC?

Christina.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> Do i save these folders on the desktop in linux, or is there a way to save in to the c drive on the PC?
> 
> Christina.



Just save it directly to the C:\ drive. It'll be listed as the size of the drive + Volume (Ex: 120GB Volume). Save it somewhere there (that's your main hard drive).


----------



## Webjet52

ok, trying to figure out how to get to c drive from p magic


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> ok, trying to figure out how to get to c drive from p magic



Hold on I'll bring up Parted Magic and take a screenshot.


It'll look similar to this. Your drive will be much larger than the one circled though.


----------



## Webjet52

mine doesn't have it there, it just lists

root
desktop
seagate
OS


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> mine doesn't have it there, it just lists
> 
> root
> desktop
> seagate
> OS



Yeah the newer version of parted magic is slightly different. Check the OS drive. That's probably it so copy everything you need there.


----------



## Webjet52

Ok, 

thanks so far, you've been a huge help

I'll let you know.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's what I'm here for :good:


----------



## Webjet52

Still copying the first (large) folder.  Got a lot more to do....I see this being a 2 day job.

Just went out and picked up a new external and UPS along with a few flash drives.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> Still copying the first (large) folder.  Got a lot more to do....I see this being a 2 day job.
> 
> Just went out and picked up a new external and UPS along with a few flash drives.



If you want, you could cancel the copy process and copy all your files over to the new drive.


----------



## Webjet52

good idea!

I'm actually doing that with the first folder right now just to make sure it makes it over ok.  It's copying super fast onto the new 1 Tb drive.

Is it normal to loose some files?  The first folder I copied is missing about 20% of what I had stored.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It may have just missed some files. Try copying the folder again and see what happens.


----------



## Webjet52

How about I just have you come over and take care of the rest of this, i'm about to pass out, lol jk..... Got a early class tomorrow too.

Maybe i'll just continue on with this tomorrow....now that I somewhat know what i'm doing.

You are a Computer genius and you saved my life.  I hope you do IT work or something, the IT guys at school couldn't give me a straight answer about this old drive.  Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Webjet52 said:


> How about I just have you come over and take care of the rest of this, i'm about to pass out, lol jk..... Got a early class tomorrow too.
> 
> Maybe i'll just continue on with this tomorrow....now that I somewhat know what i'm doing.
> 
> You are a Computer genius and you saved my life.  I hope you do IT work or something, the IT guys at school couldn't give me a straight answer about this old drive.  Thanks!



If I could do that for everyone I totally would 

I actually work as a computer service technician and regularly use Parted Magic to recover customer data when I can't get into Windows or Windows can't see the drive. I'm currently a Networking Technology major at Central Connecticut State University. Should (finally) have my bachelor's in another year and a half to two years.


----------



## DMillerAmCan

I now have the Same Problem, I will try to clarify some of the Errors
1.  I have a SeaGate 150GB External Model 5LS2LSZR (Fireware 3.AAE)
2.  It can be read and shows up in Win Explorer, I can even see the folders and files when expanded.
3.  My problem is that I can not copy those files to my computer.  once I select them and start the copy process the dialog comes up and appears as if its copying but then just sites there with that never ending Cylon like green progress bar.


----------



## DMillerAmCan

Also After I attempt to cancel the Copy command it Hangs my WinExplorer
"(Not Responding)"
Not even the task Manager can shut it down, I have to power off the drive, them magically everything is better


----------



## DMillerAmCan

*Whats a "Bad LBA:Unable to repair"*

After atempting to use Long Generic Test and repair in SeaTools it aborts.

The log file:
4/12/2012 12:49:37 PM
Unit Model: Seagate External Drive
Model: ST3160212A
Serial Number: 5LS2LSZR
Firmware Revision: 3.AAE
Short DST - Started 4/12/2012 12:49:37 PM
Short DST - FAIL 4/12/2012 12:49:41 PM
SeaTools Test Code: A7E6E6E2
Long Generic - Started 4/12/2012 12:50:48 PM
*Bad LBA:        44607     Unable to repair*
Long Generic - FAIL 4/12/2012 12:51:13 PM
SeaTools Test Code: A7E6E6D2
Short DST - Started 4/12/2012 1:50:32 PM
Short DST - FAIL 4/12/2012 1:50:37 PM
SeaTools Test Code: A7E6E6E2
Identify - Started 4/12/2012 2:05:51 PM
Short Generic - Started 4/12/2012 2:06:40 PM
Short Generic - FAIL 4/12/2012 2:13:13 PM
SeaTools Test Code: A7E6E6C2
Long Generic - Started 4/12/2012 3:11:12 PM
Bad LBA:            0     Unable to repair
Long Generic - FAIL 4/12/2012 3:11:34 PM
SeaTools Test Code: A7E6E6D2


----------



## voyagerfan99

Follow my previous suggestions for Christina. Boot to PartedMagic and copy your data to another drive.


----------



## DMillerAmCan

Not sure how to boot an external using PartedMag.


----------



## voyagerfan99

DMillerAmCan said:


> Not sure how to boot an external using PartedMag.



Just clock on the file manager once in Parted Magic, connect the drive, and copy your files.


----------

